# Phone Apps....What Ya Got?



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have very few.....angry birds, stupid zombies, ex currency converter.....er thats it  what you got?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Tapatalk :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> Tapatalk :lol:


 asked for that


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Retro Cam

ClockSync

TuneIn Radio

Wouldn't be without them...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> i have very few.....angry birds, stupid zombies, ex currency converter.....er thats it  what you got?


when i got an iphone for the first time some one said to me "how do you know if someone has an iphone?" "how?" i asked, "Dont worry they`ll tell you came the reply" how true.

I`m now on my third iphone and someone asked me last week what apps have you got?" i spent five minutes describing a fantastic app that allowed me to speak to people who were possibly at a great distance from me.... a phone app how cool is that


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I press the buttons and it lets me speak to somebody who I'm not with. Amazing! That's all I want my phone to do thankyou! :lookaround:

Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can't get 'em to work on me Nokia 3410. :cray:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sound Hound is the one I like, especially as I have a shocking memory when I listen to the radio at work. And an internet radio app is good as well. A couple of camera apps as well but the rest is just a waste.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Stan said:


> I can't get 'em to work on me Nokia 3410. :cray:


3210 was the best phone i ever had


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get 'em to work on me Nokia 3410. :cray:
> ...


I retired my StarTac 85 and took up the 3410, when the replacement Cameron Sino HiCap battery was new, I got 7 days of standby time. 

After three years it's down to five days. 

Good 'phone, remarkable battery (or cell).


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Angry Birds,

eBay,

Facebook,

Monopoly,

Scrabble,

Photoshop Express,

Hipstermatic, (Retro Camera app)

Tune-in Radio,

thetrainline.com,

Fatfingers (lets you find mis-spelt eBay items!!)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm always trying new stuff my son is doing a degree in application development so is always recommending stuff.

I'm currently tryingout swift key key board and a neon operating system on go launcher makes android look very nice.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'm on Android and have too many to list all of them but the ones I use most are;

Google Maps (sat-nav)

Astro file manager (to control apps and files)

Ambling audio book player (audio-books)

Moon Reader (ebooks)

Atakephone (good Android dialler)

I.C.E. (in-case of emergency contact plugin for home screen)

PlayerPro (mp3 music player)

Sim Checker Pro (security software)

and Klaxon, to make sure I can drag my ass out of bed in the mornings.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have two mobile phones (don`t ask) both cost around Â£10 & are used just as phones. Ok I do sometimes check the date on them but I`m glad to say that afaik they are APP free,


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have two mobile phones (don`t ask) both cost around Â£10 & are used just as phones, ok I do sometimes check the date on them


drug dealing?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I have two mobile phones (don`t ask) both cost around Â£10 & are used just as phones, ok I do sometimes check the date on them
> ...


No, it was originally bought for Caroline in case she had trouble with a certain scumbag while out walking the dog. Thankfully she never had to use it but she still takes it in case anything else happens.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> I'm on Android


Is there anything else? 

Google Mail

Google Maps

Internet Movie Database

PayPal

eBay

YouTube

BBC News

Ultra Keyboard (best there is!)

all on the Samsung Galaxy S2... more convenient than an iPad IMHO.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, no apps on my Windows phone. I have software:

MetaTrader 4 for PDAs.

Aurora synth software.

MS Office's suite (Word, Excel, PowerPoint).

Adobe Reader.

A couple of a Java MIDlets:

Betfair.

IG Index Mobile Dealer.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

This the thing with android very spoilt google apps are some of the best out there.

Zynga poker is good.

Geogoggle is an interesting map hiking application.

One thing I will say is that the music players are rubbish and alot have crashed or froze so I do use the default player on my desire hd.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Kindle reader

G shock, Omega and Rolex clock widgets

Pedometer

Weather

Angry Birds, Mole!Mole!Mole!! and Fish Farts for the kids.

My favourite though is a Nixi Clock widget... http://www.electricstuff.co.uk/nixclock.html Steam punk, Heath Robinson engineering at its best!

Only had my Incredible S for a couple of months but its a revelation!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

texts


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Another Android user here 

I like

Cool Reader

Aldiko

FTP Cafe

ConnectBot (secure shell app to connect to home server)

Dropbox

Ubuntu One

Gmail

Twitter

SkySports

Rsync Backup

YouTube

Astro File manager

Clock sync!

Google Docs


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

r00barb said:


> Kindle reader
> 
> G shock, Omega and Rolex clock widgets
> 
> ...


awesome!!!! will get that nixi widget now!!!

and steampunk? not a robert rankin fan by chance??


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

iPhone apps? don't get me started.... 

Airport utility, Battery Boost (highly recommend), Facebook, Find my iPhone, GarageBand, Exoplanet, Google Earth, iBooks, Kindle, Living Earth, Remote, Solar Walk, Tunein Radio, Twitter, XE Currency, BeFunky Photography, 360 Panorama, CNET Australia, eBay, Instagram, iTorcia, Photobuddy, Shazam, WaterMyPhoto, Angry Birds+Rio+Seasons (I'm an addict...), Zombie gunship, Temple Run, Tiny Wings, Splinter Cell, Modern Combat, Apple Store, various Oz bank & retailer-specific apps and local news service apps


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

My Motorola 6XX battery failed about 12 months ago......I've not replaced it and find not having a phone an absolute charm.

So I guess I have a no-app for my no-phone same as my no-pad. :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

desmondus rotundus said:


> texts


I forgot about texts, mind you I find them a right pain in the @rse to do :taz:

Over the years I`ve come to the conclusion that most designers of modern technology are (to paraphrase Douglas Adams)...

"a bunch of mindless jerks who should be amongst the first against the wall when the revolution comes" :hunter:


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

"awesome!!!! will get that nixi widget now!!!

and steampunk? not a robert rankin fan by chance??"

Sorry - its not the actual link to get the app but it was easy enough to find on the android market - its very cool!

Ive got Nostradamus Ate my Hamster and have read it several times, its possibly the funniest thing ive read! Keep meaning to get more of his work and add them to my xmas list but no one ever buys me them! Best i get some on my Kindle reader app........

Cheers


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

r00barb said:


> "awesome!!!! will get that nixi widget now!!!
> 
> and steampunk? not a robert rankin fan by chance??"
> 
> ...


I have read the sprout mask replica, the witches of chiswick and dance of the voodoo handbag. All extremely funny


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nixie good :man_in_love:

Date above time on my Android. This is the small clock installed onto spare screen to test out.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Date as well? All good!









Ill have to look into the date one as well, ive the large clock but need the date now as well...

Thanks Gaz for the other Robert Rankin titles, will be looking them up later.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Take your pick from these as my most commonly used ones....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Haven't a clue what an App is, I've read about them and still don't know what they are, maybe my phone has some (E71) but if it has, I don't know where they might be? Hawkey once tried to explain to me about a virtual desktop (or summat), one that you could take about with you from pc to pc, I definitely didn't understand that and still haven't got over it............


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

The Fellows app is pretty good. I also have eBay, Amazon. The photobucket one is also handy for posting pictures on here


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Boxbrownie said:


> So I guess I have a no-app for my no-phone same as my no-pad. :lol:


you fool !

those no-pads are an underpowered complete waste of time and money, you want to stick to a no-book you do


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

desmondus rotundus said:


> texts


acts as a phone too!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

In addition to the two mobiles I`ve also got one of these...










& yes I`m am being serious, over 50 years old & still going strong hone1:

BTW it`s completely & utterly App Free :thumbup:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > texts
> ...


Suspect you're doing it wrong.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This thread has got me thinking, in few of this obsession with gadgets I wonder how long it`ll be before someone gets the bright idea of adding a shaving APP or how about a built in drill or maybe a pump in case you get a flat tyre :grin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

shadowninja said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


For some unfathomable reason one time when I was composing a message to a friend each time I pressed a key two letters would come up on the text, I deleted the message & tried again but it did the same thing. In frustration I shut off the phone & switched it on a few minutes later my friend sent me the following message..." Wot? You been drinking?!" on checking my sent messages I found that instead of my intended *"I`m having difficulties"* he got * "I hatuvut8" * :blink:

Fecking modern technology!! :taz:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This thread has got me thinking, in few of this obsession with gadgets I wonder how long it`ll be before someone gets the bright idea of adding a shaving APP or how about a built in drill or maybe a pump in case you get a flat tyre :grin:


It all available :lol: :lol:

http://m.androidapps.com/tech/apps/911294-shave-my-face-menue-code

"Shave anytime, anywhere for FREE! Ever wanted to give off the impression that you were shaving yourself using any rectangular-shaped apparatus in your hands? Now you can! Shave My Face is a fun application that allows you to simulate the feel and sound of.. that's right, an electric razor! Fool your friends into thinking that you are grooming yourself in front of their face! Or better yet, trick them into thinking you're shaving while they're calling you. Features - Functions like an actual electric razor with matching sound and vibration - Comes with actual hair shavings! "


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has got me thinking, in few of this obsession with gadgets I wonder how long it`ll be before someone gets the bright idea of adding a shaving APP or how about a built in drill or maybe a pump in case you get a flat tyre :grin:
> ...


Oh for fecks sake, these people really need to get a life


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


What about this one, maybe more up an old hippies street :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Words fail me 

BTW, I may be an aging ex-hippy but I strongly disaprove of all illicite drugs :thumbsdown:


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Only app I've ever paid for was Poweramp for Android. Best music player out there,


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Virgin Atlantic - Details of what Virgin Atlantic plane is where at any time etc. (My daughter travels a lot for Virgin)

Messages

App Store

iTunes

Skype - Useful for keeping in touch with my daughter

IMDb - Film and TV details. Invaluable for deciding argumens about "Who was that chap in . . . . . "

Weather

BBC iPlayer

Googe Earth - Amazing detail on just about anywhere.

ITV Player

QRReader - Device for scanning those funny square 'bar codes' on adverts.

That's it, for now.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

News: BBC News, TED, Engadget, Google+, IMDb, Tapatalk

Travel: Compass, Satnav, Google Maps, AroundMe, Gas Cubby

Utilities: DataMan, Barclays Banking, National Rail, Google Drive, SpeedTest, Flashlight

Media: BBC iPlayer, TVGuide, xbmcRemote, Metronome

Comms: Skype, WhatsApp, Viber

Not a great app person myself. Quite suprised I have so many tbh.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

For an addictive android game : Scooter Hero


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I have twitter, facebook, bank, and e-bay


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know if I'm paranoid but I never access any banking stuff on my phone.

Essentials are - Guardian, Times and Independent apps for a broad range of news coverage.

Good Beer Guide!!!

IMDB (Internet Movie Database)

Aldiko and Kindle apps for books

Splashtop for accessing my PC

VLCRemote for controlling streaming movies from my PC

ES File explorer


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

JTW said:


> I don't know if I'm paranoid but I never access any banking stuff on my phone.
> 
> Essentials are - Guardian, Times and Independent apps for a broad range of news coverage.
> 
> ...


As long as you remember to log out of the bank app I think its safe enough


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

All your details go over the Internet anyway?


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Docta13 said:


> All your details go over the Internet anyway?


True but getting the phone stolen is what worries me.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Normally the app will time out if u don't use it for a bit


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

JTW said:


> Docta13 said:
> 
> 
> > All your details go over the Internet anyway?
> ...


You have to sign and out with a pin number so they couldnt access your details


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This thread has got me thinking, in few of this obsession with gadgets I wonder how long it`ll be before someone gets the bright idea of adding a shaving APP or how about a built in drill or maybe a pump in case you get a flat tyre :grin:


I have:

Bubble (a app that has different spirit levels, as in: is that picture level, etc. - Check it out too cool!)

GoogleSky (Really Cool)

Bar Code Reader

Navigation - of course!

Plus a few more.


----------

